# Parasite of mortrex



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm going to make a parasite for use in home games. I'm ordering the bits online that I don't have in my box. The only problem I'm having is I'm not sure what wings to use. I cant find shrike wings on ebay, the gargoyle wings a too small, and the daemon prince wings I have look a bit too big.
What do you guys suggest?
Edit: Is the parasite a 40 or 50mm base?


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Mines is on a 40mm base and uses the wings from a daemon kit that were cut down to fit a smaller build. A friend made it for me.


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

The wings don't look too strange?


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

From the Warp was making a Parasite model before he took a hiatus from the hobby, and he used the Chaos Marine Possessed backpack with the wings as his. Looks good.


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

Those do look pretty good. All I would have to do is saw off the backpack part, glue each wing under a side ridge, and cover a bit with green stuff.
That seems a bit hard for me as I have absolutely zero skill with green stuff. 
Tally Ho!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Huh, that actually looks better that I first thought it would. Guess warriors are a bit smaller than I thought. I was thinking about them FW-shrikes wings, but maybe some possiewings will work just fine.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

I will try and get a better picture of him. The larger wings make him seem a bit more 'intimidating' and the body was based off a ravener.


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

I hope you can get another shot soon. That looks interesting.


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

A few shots that I took. Wish the front one could show better but the lighting in the room was not in the proper direction.










Hope this helps a little Chitose.


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the extra shots they look pretty good. What are those wings from anyway?
Also, what MM is the flying base? I don't have one right now and I'm thinking of just gluing sand and bits onto one for a base. Little rippers or something.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I used gargoyle wings on a ravener body. Worked ok, but is now the Red Terror, as the poor parasite is long gone.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I used Warhammer Fantasy Wings from these guys 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat720005a&prodId=prod1460006a

Worked quite well, and would do for Shrikes too. Of course, now he'll just be a sergeant for the squad...


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

Those are some nice wings. I just checked ebay and it'll run me about 15ish for a set. ugh.


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

Here's the progress of the parasite so far.








I'm basing it off of the warrior body and using the warrior legs to represent the rending claws.
I'm going to see if the wings from the possessed backpack would fit nicely. as soon as they get here that is...


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

I just got the wings in the mail today. I plan to get to work on them later tonight. 
Still no feedback from the forum? Not even a "boo you suck"?


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

Interestin choice on the legs, will wait to see wings


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

I just placed the order for a flying base and some green stuff. As soon as they get here I'll have a new update


----------



## Hewbear (Jun 29, 2012)

Lookin good, id swap the feet though the some genestealer hands, they look like talons giving the model a bird of prey feeling and point them downwards and titled back to make then look like they are dangling and the model is in flight 

Looking forward to seeing updates as this is a project id like to do myself, shame about the new codex though the parasite is my fav unit in 40k XD


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't have any stealer hands from what I can remember. I don't have any stealers at the moment because money is very tight right now and my nid army is just bits and a box of guants. Parasite not included as of yet.
As soon as the green stuff arrives the parasite shall be underway. The seller from ebay shipped them a day or so ago.

Edit: thinking about it, I wish I had known about the stealer claw idea when I was bit shopping. That would have looked pretty cool.


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

Update time!
Ebay says the green stuff will arrive between the 19th and march 4th so I started early. I glued the wings on prematurely so I can have a rough idea how this will look once the gaps have been filled in.

Here we have a three way shot.

























And just for good measure I did a size comparison shot with a daemonette and a daemon prince I'm working on.








The parasite looks pretty close to the size of the prince (a well known monstrous creature) thanks to the flying base so I'm pretty happy with it's scale. I'm not sure as to how I'm going to be basing it though. I plan to make this base scheme the main theme for all of my future tyranids.
Any suggestions on the basing or general comments?


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Looks pretty nice. One thing I think could be edited, is that in the codex, it feels like the PoM has shorter legs than in your version - if you used a smaller kind of back legs, I believe the wings would look better on this Warrior body in use.

About the base, I usually prefer the regular 50mm bases instead of flying bases. Not really sure why.


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm afraid that if I try to do any further changes to the legs I'll mess something up.
I could always try and make a second parasite several months from now to see how far I've come.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Fair enough. Will be nice to see how it looks painted.


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm fairly certain I have some extra bases laying around somewhere. 
How do you post the flying model on a 50 mm base?


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

If you look below it, you will see there are several "holes" in it - just drill there, through the base, and you will have a place to put the fly stick. Have done so with many of my jetbikes.


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm going to check right now. Thanks for the idea.


----------

